# Rolling Out The Red Carpet



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
*

Fishing took a positive turn with guests maxing the limits on Redfish throughout the slot; Teal hunters ran into hit and miss action with some groups taking full limits among spotty action overall; Alligator hunters running 100% harvest success.

*The Pause That Refreshes*

That's a lot of ground to cover right there for sure. Biggest note is that we have a pause in positive Trout action at the moment. The absence of any significant cool fronts to date and are big big tide are bolstering the trend. We are looking for the first cold fronts of the year to be the catalyst that re-ignites strong Trout action moving into October. For now it's hammer down Refishing with Capt. Chris and Capt. Doug bending the boards with guests over the weekend targeting mud/grass as shallow as we can get.

*Alligator Hunting*

So far we are hitting on all cylinders with strong feeding activity on Alligators to 12'2" thus far. Persistent warm weather and the absence of any cool snaps is responsible and expected to continue deep into the 9/30 season closure.

*Teal Hunting*

Full limits were common among some groups with others "having their chances" amid spotty action overall. Quick shooting and about an 8:15am window to "get them" can have its challenges. Late rice harvest and the absence of any cool snaps is telling us the best is yet to come. Lingering rain has prevented our first crop rice from coming out of the fields but the combines are making attempts.

We are back in search of "back country" redfish this morning and we've got guests inbound all week in search of big Texas Lizards; and rod bending action on the bays. We'll be continuing to "burn up the barrels" heading for the dove opener this Friday.

Come see us when you get a chance!

Check dates and inquire at *http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on Facebook or Pin us on* Pinterest *and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Pinterest: Castaway Lodge 
*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

from todays action, Ingrid didn't hold us back...LOL


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Snipers w/Night Vision*

On tap for tonight, sniping hogs with Night Vision gear followed by a run at the fish God willing and the creek don't rise anymore than it already has! Big Lizards on the agenda as well in the 12' range. Cory says "It's like trying to pull the biggest Parana out of a school of a hundred Parana's, that can be a little stressful!

*Dove Season - South Zone*

We will also be literally "christening" the opening of the South Zone Dove Season, maybe in chest waders.

BTW: "You can stop praying for rain now"!

Double K....out!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Lizards Not Happy*

*Crabby Gators*

Weather shut down what has been the most aggressive Alligator bite we've seen in some time. Campers lingering under baits but not striking left us hanging today. That's got big Gator hunters stacked up here at the lodge looking for a change in attitude. Hopefully we'll get it tonight but this weather may again have them shut-off.

*Stars In The Aperture*

Night Vision hog hunt was a rain out but the boys managed a nice hog in between one brace of storms. The guys rebounded for a run at the fish with Capt. Doug absolutely crushing the Redfish including their oversized fish on mud/grass using bait, nice job.

*"Ghostrider, The Pattern Is Full"*

Schedule has been heavy on the combinations including teal/fish; dove/fish; Iron-man teal, gator, fish, dove for John T's group; gator/fish; and NV Hog/Fish. As you can imagine, I'm doing air traffic control at this point and so far we are clicking on all cylinders and our guides are staying flexible and making the most of our guests time afield. So far we've got ultra tight logistics.

*Dove In Waders*

Opening day dove hunt was as expected, rainy and much less productive than usual though lims to half lims of Whitewing, Euros, and Mourning hit the ground for some guests.

*Red Sky Mornings*

We expect this front to get the weather back on track and we look for "fair weather and following seas" heading into the Teal/Gator close and the beginning of October. Lots of ground to cover between now and then, however.

*G-night.*

*Double K.....out.*


----------

